# InDesign CS3 & Linotype Font Explorer Crashes



## adkgirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm using CS3 on Mac OS 10.4.11. After reading other posts on this subject I've tried it all, including most recently deinstalling Font Explorer and running Yasu but still  cannot open Illustrator or InDesign (crashes on launch). Going on second week without programs and my brain hurts. Any definitive solutions out there? Thanks.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 28, 2008)

Where are your fonts stored on your computer? I have also heard CS3 works best with 10.5...


----------

